# Slow feed bowl?



## Gold-fever (Mar 4, 2013)

Should i get a slow feeding dog bowl for my puppy?


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Either that, or you could just get a Kong Wobbler.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

I've heard the wobbler is good for slow feeding, I've also heard some people feed through Afew of the kyjen dog games 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

feed by hand is about as slow as you can get. I tried Kongs with Maverick but after awhile he figured throwing it up in the air to get the kibble out was quickest. To this day (7mo later) I still manage to find a piece of old kibble under the couch lol


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

dezymond said:


> feed by hand is about as slow as you can get. I tried Kongs with Maverick but after awhile he figured throwing it up in the air to get the kibble out was quickest. To this day (7mo later) I still manage to find a piece of old kibble under the couch lol


Lol I can imagine feeding by hand with my tibetan lol, if he are kibble, I wouldn't be surprised if the recommended ammount was 10 cups considering his huge size and activity level


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

I just use a plastic soda bottle or something like that. She knows exactly what to do to get it out, but it only comes out a few pieces at a time usually.


----------



## hockeybelle31 (Jun 7, 2012)

I haven't used this (or any for that matter) but the Northmate Green Interactive Feeder is pretty popular at Fannin's daycare. Acts like blades of grass to slow them down....

Amazon.com: Green Interactive Feeder- Eat Slow: Pet Supplies


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I use a combination of things to help Keisel eat slowly. He has always been a fast eater and would get the hiccups every single time. I decided to use the wobbler, the kong and if I have time, by hand. The wobbler is my favorite and it takes him almost 15-20 minutes to finish a cup of food. He does get all slobbery but that's better then getting the hiccups and inhaling his food in 10 seconds in my opinion!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

We have a slow feed bowl for our puppy as he was eating ridiculously fast, it's really slowed him down alot now.


----------



## NFexec (Jul 14, 2012)

We are getting a 9-month old that currently gets 1.5 cups of food AM and PM. This slow-feed bowl comes in three sizes:

small 7.5" diameter 4" raised hump holds 2 cups
medium 9.5" diameter 5" raised hump holds 4 cups
large 11" 6" raised hump holds 6 cups.

The 1.5 cups of dry food gets some water mixed in, so it SEEMS that the small or maybe medium sized would be the right choice. What do you think? Thanks.

Doug & Linda


----------



## Joyb1313 (Dec 27, 2012)

We had been putting coopers food in the floor in about a foot long line which helped him slow down, but I wanted to keep the floor cleaner so I just bought a slow feed bowl off amazon for under $5. It is smaller than I was expecting, but its been working. Really well. Cooper about chokes himself when eating out of regular bowl. Our vet had suggested putting a large rock in the middle of his bowl kind of like that metal bowl with the circle in the middle. It didn't really slow him down enough. The bowl we purchased has 4 dividers in it and I'm very happy with the results. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Chester is a fast eater. He would swallow his food in one shot if he could. I do many different things. 

1) Put his dinner in a Wobbler. This works the most because he has to take his time getting the kibble out, and it takes him a while before he is fully done

2)half in a kong. I do this method when i'm going to class and want to leave him with something to do so i would put his kibble and close it up with peanut butter.

3) spread onto the floor. This method is the one my boyfriend uses. Whenever he feeds chester he just spreads it on the floor, and while chester still eats it quite fast, it's not fast enough like before when he would throw up.


----------



## minde21 (Feb 5, 2014)

Do you guys think a slow feeder will help curb my 8 week old puppy's food aggression? He's not too bad as of yet but if you pet him while he eats he's ok but putting your hand anywhere near his food will get a growl. I'm trying to feed him by hand as much as I can but mornings are a little tough in the time department.


----------



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

minde21 said:


> Do you guys think a slow feeder will help curb my 8 week old puppy's food aggression? He's not too bad as of yet but if you pet him while he eats he's ok but putting your hand anywhere near his food will get a growl. I'm trying to feed him by hand as much as I can but mornings are a little tough in the time department.


Honestly - wake up earlier and make time for hand feeding for a couple of weeks. They grow up so quickly it is worth going to bed a little earlier and getting in that extra time with your puppy! Resource guarding to the point where the puppy is growling around a food bowl is something you want to eliminate asap. It is much, much easier to work on at this age and with the food bowl then if your dog is a few months old and guarding your shoe, tv remote, or some other inappropriate item!


----------



## LadyLuck1022 (Nov 24, 2013)

We got a slow feed bowl (Martha Stewart one from Petsmart), took about 2 days to out smart it! Our puppy eats so fast that sometimes she spits it back up. Even though she figured out the slow feed, it was still slowing down her eating...that is until Sunday night. I got a Buster Dog Maze and it's great! She is getting faster, but hasn't spit up yet. These dogs are too smart sometimes!!! 

Amazon.com: Buster Dog Maze: Pet Supplies


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

LadyLuck1022 said:


> We got a slow feed bowl (Martha Stewart one from Petsmart), took about 2 days to out smart it! Our puppy eats so fast that sometimes she spits it back up. Even though she figured out the slow feed, it was still slowing down her eating...that is until Sunday night. I got a Buster Dog Maze and it's great! She is getting faster, but hasn't spit up yet. These dogs are too smart sometimes!!!
> 
> Amazon.com: Buster Dog Maze: Pet Supplies




I haven't seen one like this before, that's great.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I think feed bowls work well, you can also put a rubber ball or bone in the bowl....


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

A bundt cake pan works well too.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

the trainer in the puppy class we had attended suggested this to one of the people in the class - divide how much you put in their bowl so they don't get it all at once. Eg 2 cups - give 1/2 cup, when close to done, add next 1/2 cup, (I suppose you could stretch out how long you wait before you add the next bit of food.)

bonus is that if you have food aggression issues it should help as they are looking for you to come near their bowl to add more food which they want. I didn't have problems with fast eating but I did try this once or twice as part of my training them to not be food aggressive.


----------

